# Facebook ralenti



## Dash93 (27 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Avant je n'avais aucun problème pour naviguer sur le site de Facebook, que ce soit sous Firefox ou Safari. Depuis plus d'une semaine, c'est SUPER lent, parfois les pages ne s'affichent même jamais. Pourriez-vous m'aider ?


----------



## whereismymind (28 Avril 2008)

Je ne pourrai pas t'aider mais juste te dire que chez moi, c'est aussi super lent depuis quelques temps. Tu es chez Numéricable-Noos ?


----------



## bcommeberenice (28 Avril 2008)

Mon fournisseur est Alice et c'est également la galère depuis une semaine!


----------



## whereismymind (28 Avril 2008)

Je te posais la question parce que ma copine peut se connecter facilement au boulot et pas du tout chez nous.

Tu es sur Paris ?


----------



## Dash93 (28 Avril 2008)

J'habite en Seine-Saint-Denis, mais j'étudie sur Paris. Dans les deux villes, c'est aussi lent. Et quand je suis sur mon PC, aucun problème, c'est super rapide...


----------



## whereismymind (28 Avril 2008)

Moi, c'est lié à chez moi. Car que ça soit sur PC ou Mac chez moi, ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Dash93 (28 Avril 2008)

P**** j'en ai raz le bol, Hotmail marche pas, Facebook marche pas... Ca commence à me souler ! D'où ça pourrait venir ? J'ai réinstallé Firefox et Safari, mais ca bug toujours...


----------



## Dash93 (28 Avril 2008)

Edit)


----------



## Dash93 (28 Avril 2008)

Au secours ! Personne n'a la solution?


----------



## arcanomancer (29 Avril 2008)

Facebook chez moi est lent aussi bien sur Mac que sur PC... 
Et cela depuis une semaine environ


----------



## whereismymind (30 Avril 2008)

J'ai déjà essayé de lui dire mais apparemment le message n'est pas passé ....:mouais:


----------



## eleonooore (30 Avril 2008)

Ça ne serait pas lié à l'arrivée du chat ?


----------



## whereismymind (30 Avril 2008)

J'étais pas au courant mais en tout cas, ça met un sacré bordel ! Si c'est juste pour un Chat !

Ca va faire 10 jours pour moi ... A savoir depuis que je m'y suis inscrit. J'ai encore jamais vu ce site fonctionner correctement


----------



## eleonooore (30 Avril 2008)

Je ne sais pas. Chez moi ça marche très bien :rose:
Mais en lisant votre discussion, j'ai réalisé que chronologiquement, ça correspond.


----------



## Dash93 (30 Avril 2008)

whereismymind a dit:


> J'ai déjà essayé de lui dire mais apparemment le message n'est pas passé ....:mouais:



Oui, sauf que sur mon Dell, ça marche très bien facebook...


----------



## whereismymind (30 Avril 2008)

Dash93 a dit:


> Oui, sauf que sur mon Dell, ça marche très bien facebook...



Tu as de la chance alors !! Nous sommes 2 à ne pas pouvoir y accéder que ce soit sous Mac OS ou sous Windows !!


----------



## whereismymind (30 Avril 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Ça ne serait pas lié à l'arrivée du chat ?




Bien joué, je crois que tu avais raison. Depuis ce matin, le Chat est fonctionnel (Même si ça m'intéresse pas) chez moi et du coup le site aussi !! Génial


----------



## greg_rsv (16 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je suis abonné à Numericable et je rencontre également de problème de connexion à Facebook depuis quelques semaines. Ce problème apparait indifféremment que je me connecte depuis mon PC (internet explorer 7 et Firefox ) ou mon Macbook (safari).  ce qui me laisse penser que Numéricable y est pour quelques chose...

En tout cas, lorsque mes problèmes de connexion apparaissent, j'ai déjà remarqué que l'accès à d'autres sites était également et simultanément impossible (dont LCI, TF1 et même le site officiel apple !!!).

Et puis cela revient tout seul jusqu'à la prochaine fois... Généralement cela se produit tous les soirs et cela revient le lendemain... sans explication...

Suis-je le seul ???


----------



## whereismymind (16 Mai 2008)

Je suis chez Numericable aussi et ce problème, je l'ai eu aussi pendant quelques temps. En fait, en ce qui me concerne c'était du à de la maintenance du réseau de mon FAI sur mon secteur (Passage à la Fibre Optique).

En plus de ça, Facebook était aussi en maintenance en même temps que les problèmes que j'ai eu sur Numericable. C'était du au système de Chat que Facebook met en place.

Peut être es-tu "victime" d'un des deux soucis voir les 2 !


----------



## marc-book (16 Mai 2008)

Numéricable et Facebook très très lent ..


----------



## whereismymind (16 Mai 2008)

En dehors des soucis de mise à jour du réseau en Fibre Optique, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis ni chez Numericable ni sur Facebook.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Mai 2008)

Idem, FB est hyper lent depuis une semaine. Le pire étant hier, où ma page d'accueil s'affichait en RTF-like.. avec toutes les informations éparpillées dans le désordre


----------



## whereismymind (16 Mai 2008)

C'est exactement ce que j'ai eu comme soucis. Je pense que Facebook n'a pas fini de mettre en place son Chat.


----------



## greg_rsv (16 Mai 2008)

J'habite dans une zone où apparemment la fibre optique numéricable n'est pas encore prévue (enfin, d'après la carte du site numericable), donc je ne pense pas que le développement de la fibre soit la cause. (je suis dans le nord, près de Tourcoing)

Mais en tout cas, je n'ai pu me connecter sur facebook qu'a partir de 16h aujourd'hui (pour l'instant ca marche nickel) alors qu'un ami situé à 20 km d'ici et également chez numericable hors zone fibre optique n'a eu aucun souci de la journée...

Ce qui me parait quand même bizarre c'est que je surfais très bien sur la majorité des sites alors que dans le même temps certains site étaient inaccessibles (dont facebook et apple comme je le disais plus haut). Mais bon, je suis hors sujet là.

En tout cas merci de vos avis et je vais essayer de me renseigner dans une boutique NC (inutile d'appeler la hotline, ceux qui ont essayé me comprendront).


----------



## whereismymind (16 Mai 2008)

Ca, c'est peut être du à des soucis de DNS comme évoqué sur certains Topic à propos de Numéricable.

Ou encore aux serveurs de Facebook qui sont saturés ....


----------



## POSTIER (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour les Amis,

Pareil pour moi. Depuis une dizaine de jours (Avant, tout allait bien !). J'habite en Normandie. Je suis sur ORANGE. ETHERNET. WI FI. Nous avons 3 ordis, en tout. J'ai un MAC 10 4 11 (TIGER). 1 GHz PPC G4. FIREFOX 3 6 28 . C' est, principalement, le mien qui a des soucis. Les 2 autres (PC), appartenant a mes 2 fils ont des difficultés, disons... aléatoires...
Que peut-on faire ?
Merci
Salut a TOUS.


----------



## juju35 (18 Mars 2012)

J'ai aussi des problèmes avec facebook depuis la fin de semaine mais étonnamment cela n'est présent qu'avec chrome..

Mes problème sont surtout le non affichage de la bulle de notification ainsi que le non affichage de photos d'amis quand on clique dessus.


----------



## POSTIER (20 Mars 2012)

Depuis cette fameuse dizaine de jours, j'ai pas mal cherché les éventuelles causes et les éventuelles solutions... J'ai fait du "ménage" entre autre
A ce jour, c'est d'être revenu a "FIREFOX 3 6 10" qui semble rendre plus "sereines" mes promenades sur FACEBOOK... ??!!
Que dois-je en conclure ?!


----------

